
A Modest Proposal to Make Air Travel Obsolete - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/08/air-travel-climate-change-germany-trains-flying-pollution/595279/
======
atlasunshrugged
Definitely a modest proposal by any means, basically a subsidy for rail and a
tax on domestic air travel. Probably should be done but nothing radical (but
maybe what we need is less radical and more commonsense solutions). When I
lived in Berlin I definitely always tried to catch the train to Munich and
elsewhere, so much easier than going through security, getting to the airport,
etc. I do wonder if they jacked up the tax on flights though if the subsidy to
rail would actually be necessary to spur demand or if it would happen anyways.

------
stevenalowe
LOL at wishful thinking, and beware unintended consequences. Making something
artificially expensive does not make it obsolete. When trains can go 500mph in
straight lines, maybe.

